# MTB options in Ireland and Englad



## Calhoun (Nov 11, 2008)

Headed to Ireland this Friday and will be staying in Liexlip for about a week and then headed over to Shrewsbury in the UK. What are some good riding options for either locations? Planning on renting (hiring) a bike while I'm out there but would bring my own gear. Prefer some challenging trails but would settle for about anything.


----------



## Swissam (Apr 8, 2008)

Calhoun said:


> Headed to Ireland this Friday and will be staying in Liexlip for about a week and then headed over to Shrewsbury in the UK. What are some good riding options for either locations? Planning on renting (hiring) a bike while I'm out there but would bring my own gear. Prefer some challenging trails but would settle for about anything.


Let us know if the saying "all trails lead to a pub" is actually true. It seems the in spot for riding is in Wales.


----------

